# My rats



## Elise-R-R (Mar 12, 2017)

Since I got 2 girls I thought I'd re-introduce all my babies, so here goes! 

First there's Wade, the little trouble maker! He wants to go anywhere he's not allowed and gives me like 5 heart attacks a day XD 






Then there's Logan, my little shy baby. He's super skittish and quite the mummy's boy. He's not exactly cuddly but he likes to stay close to me, he's such a sweetie. 






Next is Luna, my other shy baby. She loves nothing more than to curl up on my shoulder and have a snooze, she also loves to groom me like her life depends on it XD 







Last is Harley, my only standard eared rat and my little heart rat. I love all my rats but Harley has a special place in my heart. She wants to be with me 24/7 and sometimes she just sits in her cage watching me XD I feel like she knows I rescued her and she's super grateful. She loves sitting on my shoulder and giving me kisses, occasionally she'll pounce at my hand and rally me into a game of wrestling XD I love her!


----------



## InsideSunrise (Apr 28, 2017)

They're all so gorgeous!


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Your ratties look so adorable! In particular, your Harley looks like my ratty Blackberry. Such a cutie!


----------



## Arrowroot (Apr 9, 2017)

That first picture. Dumbo's always look a little extra goofy to me. <3


----------



## Elise-R-R (Mar 12, 2017)

Thankyou all!! I love them all so much!! Hahahaha I agree dumbos do look goofy. That's why I love them so much! When I got Harley I couldn't believe how cute standard eared rats are!!! I've seen plenty of pictures of them but they're so much cuter in person!!


----------



## crazyfoxmachine (Apr 20, 2017)

Those are some especially adorable rats  Dumbos are glorious!


----------



## Elise-R-R (Mar 12, 2017)

Thankyou  I love dumbos!


----------

